# Mp. Research adex



## gixxermaniak (Mar 10, 2012)

Just received it ill report back to see how it went of course its for my pet rat


----------



## persianprince23 (Mar 10, 2012)

let me know been lookin at getting some for my pet lizard


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2012)

You'll love it. MP is always gtg.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes, very interested in these results..


----------

